# Prayer Request for My Office Manager.



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 29, 2004)

We hired a new lady to help us run our office a couple of months ago. She has turned out to be a great addition to the family! I never dreamed a Clempsum fan could be so helpful!

She is married and has 3 children though she is pretty young.

Her husband joined a new hunting club a couple of weeks ago & this Saturday was at the club putting in food plots. He was operating a tractor and was traveling from one plot to another on a paved county road when a drunk female motorist came along at a high rate of speed and hit the tractor.

It flipped the tractor three times and it came to rest on top of him. The woman approached him & asked if he was alright? He replied that he didn't think so & it was then that she decided that she should flee!

Fortuneatly, her car would not run.

She had five unbuckled children in the front seat! No license, no insurance, no pot to pee in!

My secretary's husband is busted up very badly. He has been discharged from the hospital but seems to be doing worse. She keeps taking him back but for some reason they don't want to keep him?

It's a very bad situation for that young family. The husband can't work and the strain on the wife is prettyy bad, having to be his nurse as well as looking after  the three kids without help.

A little prayer, please!


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 29, 2004)

My prayers are being prayed for her and her family Jeff - Let us know how he's doing as you get the chance...


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 29, 2004)

Prayers are on the way Jeff  

Man that's rough


----------



## pendy (Sep 29, 2004)

*A little prayer*

I hope and pray things will get better for all of them. That is alot to handle. I hope she has family close that can help her.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 29, 2004)

Will say a prayer for this young family.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 29, 2004)

Jeff..you got our prayers...

hope that things will get better for this family


----------



## cowboyron (Sep 29, 2004)

Prayers going up, Man I hate to hear news such as that.
Makes you wonder some times why bad things happen to good people.


----------



## Razorback (Sep 30, 2004)

Prayers on the way.

Jeff is she local to Monroe?  Either way let me know, I would like to help if I can.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 30, 2004)

*Prayers are Sent*

I'll be praying for the young man to fully recover and their financing met as well as the young lady to realize her sinful ways and to repent. She needs to set a good example for her children.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 30, 2004)

Razorback,

They live in Loganville.

I'll let you know if there is an effort in the works.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 30, 2004)

Prayings for them


----------



## HT2 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Jeff.....*

You got it bud.....

That's a tough deal......

Hope everything turn out for the best.....


----------



## Keith48 (Sep 30, 2004)

Prayers on the way! 

 Did the scum woman (she ain't no lady!) go to jail??


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes she did, Keith!

BTW, the accident occurred in McDuffie.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 30, 2004)

That's awful.  Hope that woman's kids in the car are OK....  Some people....    
Prayers said and I'll keep 'em going.     
Keep us posted.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 30, 2004)

Somehow I missed this one.  Jeff, I hope and pray all goes well with her.  Tragedy for sure!


----------

